# Running electric to gazebo



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Chances are excellent that you can. You are only needing power for a fan/light? Right? *How far is the gazebo from the pool?* We will need to know what kind outlet it is? GFCI? 120 volt regular 15 or 20 amp circuit? The fan and light if a normal installation will draw very little power and can easily share a single or duplex receptacle. Let us know about this receptacle. Picture?


----------



## rrolleston (Oct 17, 2011)

A pool pump ceiling fan and lights may be pushing it on even a 20 amp circuit. And make sure you get a true outdoor ceiling fan or the blades can get a little droopy.


----------



## SD515 (Aug 17, 2008)

rrolleston said:


> And make sure you get a true outdoor ceiling fan or the blades can get a little droopy.


:laughing::laughing: You been talkin' with my wife??? :laughing::laughing:


----------



## k_buz (Mar 22, 2012)

While you can do that and it probably won't cause any problems, it would be illegal. That pool pump would be required to be on a separate circuit.

Keep in mind, that that fan would have to be rated for damp locations.


----------



## rrolleston (Oct 17, 2011)

SD515 said:


> :laughing::laughing: You been talkin' with my wife??? :laughing::laughing:


Had a friend install a bunch of so called outdoor rated fans and they now look pretty sad looking.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Reported as spam.

He could have preserved his membership in this forum by using the Thanks button instead of the Reply button.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

k_buz said:


> While you can do that and it probably won't cause any problems, it would be illegal. That pool pump would be required to be on a separate circuit.
> 
> Keep in mind, that that fan would have to be rated for damp locations.


Code reference please? If its a receptacle why not. He can plug anything he wants into the receptacle. Now, if it was a hard wired pool pump circuit he could not use it. But a convenience receptacle can be used for other equipment including the gazebo.


----------



## k_buz (Mar 22, 2012)

J. V. said:


> Code reference please? If its a receptacle why not. He can plug anything he wants into the receptacle. Now, if it was a hard wired pool pump circuit he could not use it. But a convenience receptacle can be used for other equipment including the gazebo.


If that is a true convenience outlet, then you could use it. If that recept supplies power to a pump for a permanently installed pool then that recept must be a separate circuit. Hard wired or cord and plug doesn't matter that pump must be on a dedicated circuit.


----------



## zackray (Mar 21, 2012)

Hey J. V. thanks for the advice,
so the outlet is at the far end of the pool the gazebo at the other end about 40 feet from outlet to center of gazebo. I have (well SHE has selected a true outdoor fan/light from Lowes) the outlet I believe is one of two that are available outside. We dont use the other one as it is located on a fence behind bushes. I believe its a 120v 20amp circuit. If not possible what other suggestions does anyone have? Thanks


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

zackray said:


> Hey J. V. thanks for the advice,
> so the outlet is at the far end of the pool the gazebo at the other end about 40 feet from outlet to center of gazebo. I have (well SHE has selected a true outdoor fan/light from Lowes) the outlet I believe is one of two that are available outside. We dont use the other one as it is located on a fence behind bushes. I believe its a 120v 20amp circuit. If not possible what other suggestions does anyone have? Thanks


So, we are dealing with a convenience receptacle and not one dedicated for the pump. Is this correct? Is the other receptacle located closer to the gazebo and is it on its own circuit? If both of these receptacles are on one circuit, it is not a dedicated pool pump receptacle and can be used to supply other loads like the gazebo.
You did not tell us if its a GFCI or not. (you do not need GFCI for the fan and light) but you do need it for any receptacles outside.

You have not provided much more info than you did last time with the exception we now have two (2) receptacles and your wife bought a fan and light combo.
How do you plan to get from the receptacle to the gazebo? Are the receptacles coming out of the ground? If so you can run a trench from the closest one to the gazebo. In the trench you can use PVC or direct burial cable. I would try to come out under the gazebo near a support so you can mount a weather proof box. From this box you can find your way to the fan location with protected UF cable or conduit. 
You will not need GFCI protection for the fan or the light. If you add any receptacles at or in the gazebo, it must be GFCI protected. Both existing receptacles should be on GFCI anyway.
The fan and light will require a disconnect ( regular switch is fine ), since it will be considered an un-attached structure. 
Check the circuit that supplies the existing receptacles. See if they are indeed on the same circuit. It would be a shame to do all this work to find out you do not have enough power.
The distance from the house is sufficient alone. And we should hope this was considered when the receptacles were initially installed?


----------

